
Apple staffers reportedly rebelling against open office plan at new HQ (2017) - coldseattle
https://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/news/2017/08/08/apple-park-employees-floor-plan-hq-spaceship-aapl.html
======
dang
Url changed from [https://www.inc.com/geoffrey-james/apple-employees-hate-
appl...](https://www.inc.com/geoffrey-james/apple-employees-hate-
apples-5-billion-open-plan-o.html), which points to this.

Submitters: when an article links to another one which is clearly its source,
could you please submit that other URL instead? This is in the site
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).

------
praseodym
This is from August 2017, only a little after the new HQ was opened (in
April). Maybe (2017) should be added to the title?

Also, previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14962663](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14962663)

~~~
dang
Good catch! Thanks.

------
kerng
There is an excellent book called Peopleware by Tom DeMarco. Management should
read it.

------
Thriptic
Open offices are fine if you have noise cancelling headphones...thereby
eliminating the point of the open office.

~~~
codycraven
No, open offices are never fine. I wear glasses, noise cancelling options are
limited to on ear or in ear, neither are good for long periods of time.

Not to mention many women have brought up discomfort issues related to being
visible at all times—which sounds 10,000% justified.

~~~
Zach_the_Lizard
> Not to mention many women have brought up discomfort issues related to being
> visible at all times—which sounds 10,000% justified.

This is an entirely new negative aspect of open plan offices to me. As a man I
never thought about this, but I could see how it could be uncomfortable for
women.

Seems to go against the stated goals of achieving a more balanced workforce

~~~
watmough
Wow, new to me too. I had never thought of that.

Oh Christ, it could be awful. Luckily, and as an unremarkable looking male,
I'm still clinging to a cube, and the noise there is bad enough.

